
Advanced exception handling - fogus
http://vmathew.in/cond-sys.html
======
mtomczak
I've heard this approach described as a failure continuation, and it's a good
approach. It's much easier to do in a language that allows for easy creation
of closures. Such a system wouldn't be impossible to construct in C++; you
could create an ErrorHandlers object that is passed as the last argument of
every method and contains instances of some kind of "RestartCase" object. But
I cringe at the amount of boilerplate that would be required to support such
an approach.

------
wlievens
Actually I've seen recoverable exceptions in C++, at my previous employer
(ARM's Belgium office) using all sorts of creepy long jumps. It was ancient,
arcane code, but it still worked - and was cross-platform.

